# Jaguar XKR Ultimate Black three day paint correction !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This car was done three days ago , it initially was booked in for a two day paint correction detail but I emailed the owner to tell him that an extra day was needed to get this beauty looking to a high standard he agreed so I allocated an extra day for the job .

When I first saw the car at my workshop it looked like a fairly strait forward polishing job but after having washed , clayed , and IPA wipe downs the paint defects revealed themselves to be much worse !

Some of the very deep scratches were too deep to remove safely without compromising the clear so a safe approach was used in those areas !

The average readings for this Jaguar was 175 , 156 microns and sometimes higher depending were they were taken ! Readings were taken during and after correction to see how much clear was being removed .

Fairly hard paint considering, nothing like the German counterparts !

Any way enough of my babble , on with the correction !

The usual wash, clay, and IPA wipe downs !










Sonax Wheel Cleaner doing it's thing !



























































































50/50 shot left hand side rear quarter panel !










50/50 shot drivers side lower front fender !










Before










Close up !










After



















Exhaust tips 50/50



















Final results after 28 hours paint correction over three days !
LSP Swissvax Crystal Rock Three layers !



























































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed my write up .

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Stunning work as always Mario!! :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Fantastic work again Mario, you really do like the black cars don't you.


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent turnaround, on a cracking car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent work...


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

top work

alex


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

I love your finish Mario:argie:


----------



## barry theal (Dec 8, 2010)

looks great


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Flawless result Mario, exellent work!

You post so many details and they are always so great!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Mario, some great finished shots:thumb: The sonax wheel cleaner
looks to give impressive results, is it similar to IronX?

Regards Nick


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

It came just plain AWESOME :thumb:

I just love reading your reports , what a superb finish you make to the cars.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning love the MKII reflection superb:thumb:
The water etching looked so uniform inline as thought its dripped off something overhead.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job :thumb:

that is some beautifully reflective paint :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Stunning work as always Mario!! :thumb:


Thanks Faysal,

Much appreciated mate !


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

stunning work mario..I always admire your post...is that you detailing shop?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

simonjj said:


> Fantastic work again Mario, you really do like the black cars don't you.


Thanks Simon,

No, they seem to find me buddy :lol:

I don't mind doing them they are like any ordinary colour to me :buffer:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

davelincs said:


> Excellent turnaround, on a cracking car


Thanks Dave ,

Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> It came just plain AWESOME :thumb:
> 
> I just love reading your reports , what a superb finish you make to the cars.


Thanks Rui,

Yes, it did come up very good and compared to the previous car ( Ford XR80 I did a week earlier this job was a walk in the park !

I love reading your writeups as well buddy !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james_death said:


> Stunning love the MKII reflection superb:thumb:
> The water etching looked so uniform inline as thought its dripped off something overhead.


Thanks James ,

Yes, I like that photo of the MKII reflection myself :thumb:

I removed 90% of that water etching and it's hardly visible unless you look really hard !
There was obviously something overhead in his Garage !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Stunning work Mario on a beautiful car.

On a side note Mario any news on my Ford Falcon yet?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

blackjz said:


> stunning work mario..I always admire your post...is that you detailing shop?


Thanks David ,

Much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Yes , it is my detailing shop, it's 600sqm !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

orienteer said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> that is some beautifully reflective paint :buffer:


Thanks mate :thumb:

Yes , the paint came up so wet and 3D in gloss levels and reflections that the camera only tells half of the story !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

telewebby said:


> top work
> 
> alex


Thanks Alex,much appreciated mate !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

toomanycitroens said:


> Great job mate.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

iowa said:


> I love your finish Mario:argie:


Thanks buddy, I appreciate your kind words !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

c16rkc said:


> Flawless result Mario, exellent work!
> 
> You post so many details and they are always so great!


Thanks mate ,

I appreciate your kind words and comments , it takes years of experience , passion , enthusiasm , dedication, to do these sort of jobs ! In other words I love what I do :buffer:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Mario, some great finished shots:thumb: The sonax wheel cleaner
> looks to give impressive results, is it similar to IronX?
> 
> Regards Nick


Thanks Nick,

Yes , I like those shots myself can't wait to upgrade to DSLR !
The Sonax Wheel Cleaner works very much like the Iron X or the Wolf Chemicals one ! As far as I know Sonax where the first one's to create this kind of product and everyone else copied from it ! Awesome product highly recommended :thumb:

It will break down the most severe burnt break dust sometimes without agitation ! Obviously using dedicated wheel brushes will speed up the process !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Car looks fantastic


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks very much for such an indepth response Mario. I've used all the other products mentioned but have noticed i can get the Sonax quite a bit cheaper so i'll definately be giving it a go :thumb:

Also looking forward to viewing some of your work DSLR style


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Car looks fantastic


Thanks Bill !

The owner was happy


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks very much for such an indepth response Mario. I've used all the other products mentioned but have noticed i can get the Sonax quite a bit cheaper so i'll definately be giving it a go :thumb:
> 
> Also looking forward to viewing some of your work DSLR style


My pleasure Nick,

Always good to lend a helping hand with products ! Sonax IMHO is one of the best non acid Wheel Cleaners out there I also have Wurth which has a much pleasant smell compared to Sonax but it takes twice as long to remove brake dust and it was designed for weekly washing were the brake dust is not that caked on. Sonax does have an offensive smell however, it does the job and that's the most important thing !

It has cut my time down by half instead of agitating with wheel brushes for hours to no end this product will make your life easier ! Work smarter, not harder is my motto !

I look forward to buying and trying a DSLR hopefully soon 

Good luck with the Sonax Wheel Cleaner Nick !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Mizzuri (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Work Mario,

From you old friend Antonio


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

As a mirror has to be....:doublesho


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work but when are you going to show some pics of that lotus


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful, great job!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

horned yo said:


> stunning work but when are you going to show some pics of that lotus


Thanks mate , I don't have a word in that it all depends on the customer 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Beautiful, great job!


Thanks Florian much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Coming soon !




























Best Regards

Mario


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Fantastic work. Love the Jag. Beautiful.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely stunning job, well done guys!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maestegman said:


> Fantastic work. Love the Jag. Beautiful.


Thanks mate :thumb:

These other cars will come shortly !
PS: the Gallardo has been posted as we speak 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Big Bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunniing, great job.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful result and stunning reflections :thumb:

Thanks for posting


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maestegman said:


> Fantastic work. Love the Jag. Beautiful.


Thanks mate , the Jag will be posted soon after the SL 500 Merc !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Beautiful result and stunning reflections :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for posting


Thanks Mike ,

Yes, I really loved working on this Jag and taking photos of it as well after all the work was done !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Big Bird said:


> Stunniing, great job.:thumb:


Thanks, it was a hard job to get it looking almost 100% but we got there in the end after three days of paint correction !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derek Mc said:


> Absolutely stunning job, well done guys!


Thanks Derek, the job was done by myself no help was needed !


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maestegman said:


> Fantastic work. Love the Jag. Beautiful.


Thanks maestegman, the Jag thread is coming soon


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derek Mc said:


> Absolutely stunning job, well done guys!


Thanks Derek,

I am glad you liked the job :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Beautiful result and stunning reflections :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for posting


Thanks Mike ,

I'm glad you like my work and threads :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Stunning work!


Thanks Mat, much appreciated comments buddy !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys , for all the nice comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

lush mate


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work Mario!:thumb:

Some great photo's too!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Fantastic work Mario!:thumb:
> 
> Some great photo's too!


Thanks John , I really appreciate your kind comments :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent work Mario!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

meraredgti said:


> lush mate


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> Excellent work Mario!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail.


Thanks Paul,

Much appreciated mate :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Koko (Jun 27, 2009)

Great job :thumb: the paint has a lot of depth in it now.
My uncle has just got a xkr too and thought it looked really good when he got it.
I showed him some pictures and he now knowes how it can look


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Koko said:


> Great job :thumb: the paint has a lot of depth in it now.
> My uncle has just got a xkr too and thought it looked really good when he got it.
> I showed him some pictures and he now knowes how it can look


Thanks KOKO !

People don't realise how much work it takes to do a proper paint correction to remove surface defects .
Most of the car dealers here in Australia don't have a clue how to properly prep a car .

Thank god for that at least it keeps me busy 

Mario


----------

